# First time owner, which dog suits me more ?



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

Heil, 
I'm married, we don't have a child yet.
i have a home in suburb area with a farm and such, and also one in the town.
in winters the temperature drops down to 5C at the lowest and doesn't exceed 40C in summers, and if it goes otherwise it is very rare. 
it is 28C now in midsummer.
it is also humid as we're located in southern regions of the caspian sea.

i want a dog which is large or (preferably) normal sized, heat and cold tolerant, low shedding (my wife is somewhat allergic), playful, affectionate, high energy, watch dog, (maybe) herd the cattle in future, ...

we will take him for walk and work in town and rural areas, going to seaside and forest on weekends, hiking, ... thus i want him to be fearless, agile and protective as we may encounter single wolves, dogs or wild boars and jackals, even bears and leopards! (although very very rare or almost impossible, it is not unlikely to happen though).
so he may bark and fend them off or if needed, help me fight them !

for this i really really like hounds such as Vizsla and Weimaraner, ... i'm lost for Aussie Cattales too.

i've done my homework but not completely!
so, what's your suggestion,
what breed suits me the best?
how much do they cost?


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

Well fortunately many herding dogs share those qualities you are seeking. An Australian cattle dog (ACD) would be a good fit for those criteria. They are not always an easy dog to raise though and might be a bit much for a first time owner. They were bred to herd cattle specifically so they are very tough and definitely fearless dogs. And being herding dogs they are very high energy and agile. ACD are very loyal to their owners and would no doubt try to defend you from any threat. I think it would be a very good fit for you. 

A collie (rough or smooth) might also be a good fit. They do well in cold and warm weather (yes even the rough collie can handle warm weather). They are athletic, high energy, make very good watch dogs, and very affectionate. The roughs blow their undercoat twice a year, other than that they don't really shed much. The rough also needs brushing once a week. They are also very protective of their owners. While they aren't known to be fighters they are large, strong, and fearless. They were originally bred to work sheep but they could be trained to herd cattle as well.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

So far it seems that 
the "low shedding" concern
has gone out the window. :laugh:


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply man,
i do like Collies pretty much aswell. there are just so many breeds out there!
how powerful and protective Rough/Smooth Collies are compared to ACD? and how about Airedale Terriers?
how much do these breeds cost?

@prntmkr: why? they are all low shedder breeds aren't they ?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

No, Collies and ACDs are BIG shedders, lol. 

Cost depends on the individual breeder. You don't want to skimp on a breeder, because if you get a puppy from a pet store or a breeder who doesn't do all the proper genetic health testing, you'll probably end up paying more in vet bills. But that doesn't mean that every good breeder charges a lot. It's just a very individual thing.


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

so vizsla is the most suitable so far huh?

right, thats a no brainer to me as I'd never buy from a backyard breeder or a pet shop.
any other breeds that aren't hard to find/get ?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

We don't know which breeds are easy/hard to find in your area. It's really variable.

The Viszlak I've met have all been somewhat soft and neurotic. Not suitable for personal protection at all. Maybe a Rhodesian Ridgeback? They were bred to defend against lions.


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

Doberman, GSD, Great Dane, Boxer, Husky, ... are available in my area but the breeders are somewhat unreliable.
i'm planning to import the dog from a reputable breeder. 
I was considering RR too as with other pointers. GS pointer, Coonhound, ... .
i'm still a little confused : )


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Oddly, this is one of the few times I am going to suggest a Rhodesian Ridgeback.

75-90 lbs is normal/midrange (some males are larger, some females a little smaller), short coat (they shed, but not insanely), heat and cold tolerant, high energy but calm inside, smart, the "guard dog" of the hound breed, easily able to do a 10 mile full-on run or a day of hiking (hills and fast paced, so long as it isn't very hot), powerful but generally good disposition towards both people and dogs. A tendency towards protectiveness that can be encouraged (or not). Not fearful in general.

Caveats are: High energy (yes, you say you want this, but in mild to cold weather, expect a minimum of 2 hours of strong exercise). Can become over-protective. Hound nose (takes work to be trustworthy off leash). Strong prey drive (may chase to kill cats, chickens, rabbits, and other small game)


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

many thanks i appreciate your response man : )
shouldn't i go with Weimaraner? they're pretty similiar i think.
may i ask what breed is in your avatar/sign? seems like a Boerboel <3


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Weims are retrievers, not hounds. I don't think they're similar to RRs at all, except maybe in their exercise requirements.


----------



## metthund (Aug 6, 2011)

Shell said:


> Oddly, this is one of the few times I am going to suggest a Rhodesian Ridgeback.
> 
> 75-90 lbs is normal/midrange (some males are larger, some females a little smaller), short coat (they shed, but not insanely), heat and cold tolerant, high energy but calm inside, smart, the "guard dog" of the hound breed, easily able to do a 10 mile full-on run or a day of hiking (hills and fast paced, so long as it isn't very hot), powerful but generally good disposition towards both people and dogs. A tendency towards protectiveness that can be encouraged (or not). Not fearful in general.
> 
> Caveats are: High energy (yes, you say you want this, but in mild to cold weather, expect a minimum of 2 hours of strong exercise). Can become over-protective. Hound nose (takes work to be trustworthy off leash). Strong prey drive (may chase to kill cats, chickens, rabbits, and other small game)



I second the Rhodesian Ridgeback suggestion. Also could work for dedicated first time owner. I grew up with one and for my parents it was their first time being the primary caretakers. She wasn't excellently trained, but she was decent and reliable and you're already putting in more effort than my parents did by going online and doing some research.
Good with kids once they're mature (since it sounds like you might one day have them) and affectionate in a dignified way (mine was at least). I don't know if it would be too easy to train them to herd though..
As for exercise, ours never got near 2 hours of exercise, but I'm sure she would have been happier (and less destructive) if she'd gotten more than a 30 min walk 2x a day.
This of course is just my experience; I'm far from an expert and not speaking for the whole breed.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

MOSQUILLER said:


> many thanks i appreciate your response man : )
> shouldn't i go with Weimaraner? they're pretty similiar i think.
> may i ask what breed is in your avatar/sign? seems like a Boerboel <3


Weims aren't at all like RRs in my opinion. Totally different personalities. Only similar in size and maybe exercise needs (although I think most RRs are calmer in temperament than Weims on days with less exercise). 

If you meant my avatar- he's a RR rescue.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree that a Rhodesian Ridgeback might be a good choice. You mentioned Airedale Terrier in one post; I think they sound like they may also be a good fit for you.


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> I agree that a Rhodesian Ridgeback might be a good choice. You mentioned Airedale Terrier in one post; I think they sound like they may also be a good fit for you.


thanks, Anyone here who has had experience with them (Airedales) ?
are they capable of protecting like say, a Ridgeback ? they are so kind-looking in the pics.

(the herding capabilities are not much of an issue so lets not consider it from now on)


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree about the Rhodesian Ridgeback. You also may want to look in to a black mouth cur.


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your wisdom. all i read and heard was that RRs are no good for a beginner and also they are very stubborn and hard to train. This is why I asked experienced dog owners for advice. I am going to heed your advise and reconsider a male Rhodesian Ridgeback at this point and may go for it finally, or maybe one powerful native breed.
80% RR , 20% Native.


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

I have met a Airdale and also watched this dog. She was older but an exceptional dog. She had the most amazing temperament. With the "non-shedders" though you have to be prepared to put down some money on grooming unless you learn how to do it your self and the price ranges for that generally go up based on size (ex. mini schnauzer $45, soft coated wheaton $65- in my area anyways) and i have my dog groomed every 6-8 weeks. 

I don't have any suggestions for super high energy dogs with that temperament as I personally have 2 smaller dogs. My parents have 2 soft coated wheaton terriers (30lbs) they are very high energy but in an ADD fashion and ours have been very stubborn and were difficult to house train. and 2 old english mastiffs (150-185lbs)... They are huge and I would not say that they are high energy. 

Good luck with your search. If your wife has bad allergies I would strongly consider a dog that does not shed or is considered "hypo allergenic" which no dogs truly are but having allergies I can say that any of the heavy coated breeds drive me nuts. I can handle a short coated dog a bit more but still causes me some irritation. 

Hope you find the perfect breed!


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, my wife hates to see dog's hair/fur everywhere and is allergic. she prefers dogs that resemble wolves or those with erect ears.
she loves ACDs as much as i like.

so far in Priority order:

1. Rhodesian Ridgeback
2. Airedale Terrier
3. Beauceron
4. Weimaraner
5. Vizsla
6. Australian Cattle Dog
7. Collie
8. ...

as its obvious the protectiveness is what matters to me more.
I'd die to get an Airedale but RR is the better pack as far as protectiveness and fighting ability goes.
i'm searching for breeders.
also thanks to 'grey' for suggesting his/her friend: http://www.amberaire.com


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My niece has an Airedale and he is a nice dog. He is a good watchdog, not overly protective and is good with kids and other dogs. I don't think he would ever herd cattle but they are very loyal breed. The previous owners had him in Agility training and he was doing really well at it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

MOSQUILLER said:


> Thank you all very much for your wisdom. all i read and heard was that RRs are no good for a beginner and also they are very stubborn and hard to train. This is why I asked experienced dog owners for advice. I am going to heed your advise and reconsider a male Rhodesian Ridgeback at this point and may go for it finally, or maybe one powerful native breed.
> 80% RR , 20% Native.


Well, they are kind of strong willed and I think very smart which can actually translate into either easy to train (if you and the dog get good relationship going) or very hard to train (if you use poor methods or harsh training methods). 

I think the not recommended for a first time owner part is that if you want a dog you can teach a few basic manners (house trained, walk on leash) to and then take for 2 walks a day, you are going to end up with a mess of a RR. Potentially dog and animal aggressive, rowdy and ill mannered (and big enough to make that a huge problem), and just generally a problem.

But if you are the kind of owner (first time or not) that is going to spend a lot of quality time with your dog (they are very much people dogs and are NOT suited to living outside and being away from the family), take the time to train using positive methods, teach to be gentle with animals and children, and provide mental and physical exercise to- then you will likely be rewarded with a very loyal and lovable dog.

Since you want a protective dog (against wild animals, I am assuming you do NOT mean a "personal protection" dog against humans), you will have to train carefully to make sure your dog (of any breed) knows the difference between a wild dog or other threat and pet dogs/non-threats. It is a fine line to walk when you encourage protective behavior. If there aren't any good trainers in your area, start watching videos online and reading up on dog training.


----------



## jasper21 (May 26, 2011)

Spanish Water Dog.......
Originally sheep dogs in Spain, high guarding instinct, rustic breed, highly intelligent, easy to train, high energy.
Wooly coated, non shedding, good for allergies.
Medium breed - not large however.
Not sure about fearless, my wee one is a bit shy (5 months)

Absolutley gorgeous - but I'm biased LOL

Jane


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

We two will spend a great deal of time to train him in the best manner.
i've already watched too many videos on youtube and will buy some books.
here is a good one :

http://books.google.com/books?id=ZC...huypsAsTnno3MLzzV5TCHpnfs#v=onepage&q&f=false

we also have great amount of space and things for the dog to do so he will get exercised well.
so many lakes for him to enjoy swimming and we do have a pool as well.
but no hunting as i'm against killing animals.


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

jasper21 said:


> Spanish Water Dog.......
> Originally sheep dogs in Spain, high guarding instinct, rustic breed, highly intelligent, easy to train, high energy.
> Wooly coated, non shedding, good for allergies.
> Medium breed - not large however.
> ...


Excellent breed but to a lone aggressive wolf it is more of a breakfast than a challenge.
correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

Dobermans suit my lifestyle too. one of the old favs. why did i forget about them ?
I now consider the breed. i like their temperament.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A Doberman could work for you. And Rottweilers are similar in temperment but sturdier in build, possibly better suited to deal with wolves. Rotts also have the cattle driving background.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

To add my 2 cents: if your wife is allergic (at all) finding a dog may be difficult. My brother has what we think is a GSP mix and she makes my mom's allergies flare up like crazy.


----------



## MOSQUILLER (Aug 22, 2011)

She is ok with smooth haired ones but allergic to neighbor's GSD.
---
how about a Rat Terrier ?
or any of these : American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier or Staffordshire Bull Terrier ???
APBT is on the top 5 all time favorites.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

The best thing to do is Google the breeds you want to know more about. Collies are wonderful dogs, there are many in rescue & shelters of all breeds, not pushing it on you but dont think a breeder is your only option.  

When it comes to ACDs, i would have to say no. About 90% of ppl dont have what it takes to own a dog, but if you become dead set on one the parent site is www.acda.org (i think lol) other good sites are www.cattledog.com & petfinder.com


----------

